# 2821 - Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (USA)



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's the link http://gbatemp.net/newgon/?dat=nds&cta...ts&gid=3844. Someone extremely flooded the comments.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 17, 2009)

There are bots spamming the crap out of the comments section on the latest GBA releases too.

Example:

http://www.gbatemp.net/newgon/?dat=gba&amp...ts&gid=2867


----------



## dice (Jan 17, 2009)

I get this >> "Comment system disabled." so I'll assume that someone's working on it


* edit - we've decided to just disable the feature completely, the discussion threads make it pointless..


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I get this >> "Comment system disabled." so I'll assume that someone's working on it
> 
> 
> * edit - we've decided to just disable the feature completely, the discussion threads make it pointless..


Makes sense.  Thanks for the update dice.


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah this will be replaced by the actual link to the forum topic discussing the game.
issue sorted!


----------

